
How to Stop Services Like Unroll.me from Snooping on Your Gmail - nwrk
https://www.wired.com/2017/04/stop-services-like-unroll-snooping-gmail/
======
Etheryte
Tldr:

Manage Google app permissions:
[https://myaccount.google.com/permissions](https://myaccount.google.com/permissions)

Manage Google connected accounts:
[https://profiles.google.com/connectedaccounts](https://profiles.google.com/connectedaccounts)

Manage Facebook app permissions:
[https://www.facebook.com/settings?tab=applications](https://www.facebook.com/settings?tab=applications)

In all fairness, however, the title is misleading. Once you've given a rogue
service like Unroll.me access, you can be sure they'll download every piece of
information they can. All you can do later is prevent them from getting any
future information. What we really need is a way to authenticate without
surrendering any personal details to begin with.

